# kernel config for iptables [SOLVED]

## Despot Despondency

Hi,

I'm having a bit of a Homer Simpson moment. 

I had my previous kernel configured properly for my iptables setting. However I can't remember the configuration and I don't seem to be able to configure the new kernel release for iptables.

Here's my present .config http://pastebin.com/77tJNJvt.

My iptables settings are as in the post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-815110-highlight-.html.

TAI.Last edited by Despot Despondency on Tue Mar 23, 2010 8:41 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ant P.

If in doubt the easy thing to do is compile everything in the netfilter menu as modules, and iptables will load them as needed. I agree with you that this bit of the kernel config is really confusingly laid out. Looking at that config it looks like you need to turn mangle/conntrack on, these in turn are hiding a bunch of extra options which are probably what you wanted in the first place.

----------

## Despot Despondency

Hey, 

I've taken your advice and iptables is working now. Suppose I'll have to try to remove the unnecessary modules now. Thanks for the help.

----------

